# Ergonomic Forks (Accuracy Spanish)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

A few weeks ago, a fan of Sevilla (Andalucia) THROUGH us Eltirador.com web page, I wanted us to make you a style slingshot Accuracy Spanish, but they were made with natural forks.
He gave no specifications, just holding the fork with the right hand, I decided to make ergonomic and risk.
wood of oak and ash have been chosen.

I was lucky that I have really enjoyed the two forks and is very happy with the performance.

Remember to use translator
Hope you like ..... Alf :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Que bueno trabajo!!!!!

Me gusta muchissimo!!! La favorita es de encino, mas las duas estan de mestre!!!!

Saludos de Portugal!!!

Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Look strong Alf, good shooter....!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

They look very nice. I like the Matador!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking shooters. Could you please show the how you mount the steel into the wood?
Thank you!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Hello friends
> 
> A few weeks ago, a fan of Sevilla (Andalucia) THROUGH us Eltirador.com web page, I wanted us to make you a style slingshot Accuracy Spanish, but they were made with natural forks.
> He gave no specifications, just holding the fork with the right hand, I decided to make ergonomic and risk.
> ...


I don't speak Spanish, but my English is good, so I'll try and come up with a better translation than Google:



> Hello friends
> 
> A few weeks ago, a slingshot fan from Seville (Andalucia), on the Eltirador.com (Sharpshooter) web page, wanted me to make him a Spanish Target style slingshot, but made with natural forks.
> He gave no specifications, just to hold the fork with the right hand, so I decided to take the risk and make it ergonomic.
> ...


I hope that is helpful and accurate.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Kool


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Que bueno trabajo!!!!!
> 
> Me gusta muchissimo!!! La favorita es de encino, mas las duas estan de mestre!!!!
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Maestro .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Love these little forks! Authentic Spanish fork


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

LVO said:


> Great looking shooters. Could you please show the how you mount the steel into the wood?
> Thank you!


Hola LVO

Espero que te ayude ..... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Look strong Alf, good shooter....!


Muchas gracias amigo Bob , un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Skillet said:


> They look very nice. I like the Matador!


A itself is as he likes to be called friends, "Matador "
Thank you very much mate


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

[
Hola LVO

Espero que te ayude ..... Alf[/quote]

Gracias! Very helpful!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

ash said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo . :king:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice work alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Kool


Thank you very much sir.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Love these little forks! Authentic Spanish fork


We slingshot poison in the veins, great future for Style Esspañol. :headbang:

Thank you very much Master .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

bigron said:


> very nice work alf


I appreciate your comment, thank you.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like the size of them both. Very lovely wood. The inlaid wire is very nicely done. Very beautiful forks!Great job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> I like the size of them both. Very lovely wood. The inlaid wire is very nicely done. Very beautiful forks!Great job!


Thank you very much for your interest. 
regards


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely example of the Spanish style slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful shape and finish! Very interesting wire inlay!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are lovely! Well-carved and real macho looking shooters. Congrats, Alf!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so much gentlemen, really the most fun was the construction process, my friend gave me little information and had to take a chance in the end I was lucky and "Matador" is happy and my pocket too.

regards :wave:


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very good............


----------

